# Mac Os8.x



## Macos8.0 (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous les Macgeeks!

*je suis à la recherche d'un navigateur internet qui pourrait etre installé sur mon nouveau mac *

voici les caractéristiques:

*Mac os F1-8.0*​
*Macintosh powerbook 1400 series*​
*année 1996-1997 *​
*1 lecteur de disquette 3.5"*​
*powerbook 1400cs*​
*disque dur*​
*memoire intégrée 28Mo*​
*memoire virtuelle 29.7Mo sur C*​
*mémoire disponible 22.1Mo*​
*Mac OS 6.9Mo*​
*aide mémoire 216Ko*​
*power pc*​
*pour photos: http://alex-drocir.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!2057FF2E3AFFBDE1!1267/*​


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2008)

Netscape 6 peut-être...

http://browser.netscape.com/downloads/archive/

Aussi iCab (les versions les plus anciennes).

http://www.icab.de/dl.php


----------



## boodou (24 Janvier 2008)

salut,
je pense que tu trouveras un navigateur (section browser) ici :
http://mac.oldapps.com/
et peut-être d'autres logiciels qui t'intéresseront


----------



## Macos8.0 (24 Janvier 2008)

:modo: OK merci pour l'info mais je ne peux pas télécharger les fichiers demandés sur une disquette car ils sont trop volumineux comment faire?


----------



## grig (25 Janvier 2008)

Macos8.0 a dit:


> :modo: OK merci pour l'info mais je ne peux pas télécharger les fichiers demandés sur une disquette car ils sont trop volumineux comment faire?






Ton powerbook 1400 series a un lecteur de CD ROM, donc tu peux les graver sur un CD (RW de préférence s'il les accepte) pour les installer ensuite.


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2008)

14,29% pour le System 6 !
Génial la fiabilité des sondages


----------



## Macos8.0 (25 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Ton powerbook 1400 series a un lecteur de CD ROM, donc tu peux les graver sur un CD (RW de préférence s'il les accepte) pour les installer ensuite.


 
j'ai mis que je n'avais pas de lecteur cd mais seulement un lecteur disquette car à l'époque c'était plus pratique (le lecteur n'étant pas grvaeur!!!)



Macos8.0 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous les Macgeeks!
> 
> *je suis à la recherche d'un navigateur internet qui pourrait etre installé sur mon nouveau mac *
> 
> ...


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2008)

ya pas une prise ethernet sur ton powerbook ?
parce que c'est pas mal sinon.
Je me souviens que j'utilisais pas mal netscape, icab et IE sous MacOS 8.6
mais j'avais 64 Mo de RAM !!!!


----------



## Macos8.0 (25 Janvier 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> ya pas une prise ethernet sur ton powerbook ?
> parce que c'est pas mal sinon.
> Je me souviens que j'utilisais pas mal netscape, icab et IE sous MacOS 8.6
> mais j'avais 64 Mo de RAM !!!!


 
Est-ce que c'est moi ou tu ne sais pas lire; je recherche un navigateur web pour donner une seconde vie à mon vieux mac le probleme c'est que je n'est pas de lecteur cd dessus donc je ne peux pas transferer de fichiers trop volumineux

le suel lien avec l'exterieur est un lecteur de disquette 3.5"

bonne soirée


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2008)

et tu comptes faire comment pour aller sur internet sans carte réseau ?????


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> et tu comptes faire comment pour aller sur internet sans carte réseau ?????



Tu sais, mon redoutable canard coucou, il y avait une vie un surf, avant l'ADSL, il doit bien avoir un modem RTC, intégré ou non, sur son 1400


----------



## grig (26 Janvier 2008)

Macos8.0 a dit:


> j'ai mis que je n'avais pas de lecteur cd mais seulement un lecteur disquette car à l'époque c'était plus pratique (le lecteur n'étant pas grvaeur!!!)



Si tu veux un lecteur CD SCSI, je te l'envoie juste pour les frais de port, J'ai aussi un Zip 100 SCSI (bootable) si ça t'intéresse, j'utilisais ça dans le temps et éventuellement encore sur mon Lombard avec le port hdi 30


----------



## grig (26 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Si tu veux un lecteur CD SCSI, je te l'envoie juste pour les frais de port, J'ai aussi un Zip 100 SCSI (bootable) si ça t'intéresse, j'utilisais ça dans le temps et éventuellement encore sur mon Lombard avec le port hdi 30



J'ai oublié de préciser : lecteur CD scsi Externe, on peut aussi booter dessus, mais je ne sais même pas si ton powerbook a un port SCSI, je suppose que oui, mais j'ai peur de dire encore une connerie.


----------



## grig (26 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Si tu veux un lecteur CD SCSI, je te l'envoie juste pour les frais de port, J'ai aussi un Zip 100 SCSI (bootable) si ça t'intéresse, j'utilisais ça dans le temps et éventuellement encore sur mon Lombard avec le port hdi 30


Bon j'ai vu la photo, j'ai aussi un cable HDI 30, je n'en ai guère l'usage, mais l'HDI 30 n'est pas bootable


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, mon redoutable canard coucou, il y avait une vie un surf, avant l'ADSL, il doit bien avoir un modem RTC, intégré ou non, sur son 1400



je sais bien  j'ai eu un 5300 dans ce cas, il n'a pas de problème pour aller échanger des données. Il suffit d'aller sur internet. Oui, tu me diras, mais avec quel navigateur 
hop, la queue est mordue


----------



## Macos8.0 (26 Janvier 2008)

salut à tous !

j'ai vu vos réponses et pour me contacter en perso envoyez moi un mail sur email, même traffiqué = mauvais plan (j'ai ajouté des espaces qu'il faut supprimer c'est pour éviter un max de spam!)

bonne soirée à vous ô grands Macgeeks!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2008)

Le mieux, c'est qu'on te réponde dans le forum, comme ça, si d'autres ont le même problème, ils pourront en profiter ! dans le pire des cas, autorise l'envoi de mails dans ta console (si ça n'est déjà fait), comme ça, tu éviteras les spams.


----------



## Macos8.0 (29 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Bon j'ai vu la photo, j'ai aussi un cable HDI 30, je n'en ai guère l'usage, mais l'HDI 30 n'est pas bootable


 
ok merci  envoie tes prix sur  quikyland@hotmail.fr  quikyland(serveur @hotmail.fr):rose: 

merci

si tu veux etre sur de tomber sur mon adresse email va sur  http://alex-drocir.spaces.live.com  et click sur  [ENVOYER UN MESSAGE]  ou click directement sur  http://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=...aces.live.com/api.aspx?_pr=1&lc=1036&id=73625  je pense que ça doit marcher

   merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Bon j'ai vu la photo, j'ai aussi un cable HDI 30, je n'en ai guère l'usage, mais l'HDI 30 n'est pas bootable



t'es sûr qu'il n'est pas bootable ?? parce que sur mon ancien 5300 je bootais en SCSI sur un lecteur de CD sans problème


----------



## grig (30 Janvier 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> t'es sûr qu'il n'est pas bootable ?? parce que sur mon ancien 5300 je bootais en SCSI sur un lecteur de CD sans problème



Sur le Lombard, en tous cas, on ne peut pas booter en HDI 30 avec le cable que je possède, mais d'après Apple, il y en a deux sortes:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=18995-fr

celui-ci :
http://www.amazon.fr/Apple-externe-HDI-30-Centronics-broches/dp/B0009LWZQ2

et celui-là:
http://www.amazon.fr/Belkin-Apple-Powerbook-External-Cable/dp/B00004Z72R

apparemment, il y a une différence dans le nombre de broches...
en tout cas, ce n'est pas donné, quand je pense que je l'ai acheté 100 francs (d'occasion, c'est vrai).


----------



## Macos8.0 (30 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Sur le Lombard, en tous cas, on ne peut pas booter en HDI 30 avec le cable que je possède, mais d'après Apple, il y en a deux sortes:
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=18995-fr
> 
> celui-ci :
> ...


 
est-ce que tu peux m'aider?
c'est combien les frais de port pour ce genre d'objets?

merci


----------



## grig (30 Janvier 2008)

Macos8.0 a dit:


> salut à tous !
> 
> j'ai vu vos réponses et pour me contacter en perso envoyez moi un mail sur email, même traffiqué = mauvais plan (j'ai ajouté des espaces qu'il faut supprimer c'est pour éviter un max de spam!)
> 
> bonne soirée à vous ô grands Macgeeks!


Maintenant que j'ai vu les prix d'un HDI 30, je crois que je vais le garder car il peut me servir sur le Lombard qui n'a pas d'USB 2 natif et la carte PCMCIA USB 2 que j'ai est capricieuse: le SCSI est bien plus rapide que l'USB 1.
Alors le CD ROM externe SCSI sans le cable, je ne vois pas à quoi il peut te servir...
Désolé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> il peut me servir sur le Lombard qui n'a pas d'USB 2 natif et la carte PCMCIA USB 2 que j'ai est capricieuse: le SCSI est bien plus rapide que l'USB 1.



J'ai trouvé naguère chez Macway, pour un peu moins de 15, une carte PCMCIA deux ports Firewire 400, qui fonctionne à merveille sur mon WallStreet.


----------



## Macos8.0 (1 Février 2008)

bon bah je vous remercie beaucoupde votre aide!

on notera que apple c'est de la merde car la firme à la pomme n'assure pas la continuité de ses produits!

apple= pomme vérollée!


----------



## daffyb (1 Février 2008)

Macos8.0 a dit:


> bon bah je vous remercie beaucoupde votre aide!
> 
> on notera que apple c'est de la merde car la firme à la pomme n'assure pas la continuité de ses produits!
> 
> apple= pomme vérollée!


je pense que c'est du second degré :modo:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Février 2008)

J'en suis pas certain, surtout quand on ne sait pas écrire vérolée. 
Enfin, bénéfice du doute...

...mais je ferme quand-même


----------

